# Mechanical and Technical



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi currently having a problem with our Ultraheat Electric heater in our Bessacarr E435. When hooked up to the mains and following the manual instructions for setting the fan speed and selecting the output level to 2000w and the control panel thermostat between 6-8 (23c), the green light comes on and the system starts to operate. After a couple of minutes the green light goes out although the system has not reached the required temperature setting. Trying to restart it the green light fails to come on, even after leaving it for a couple of hours to retry. The van has certainly not reached the required temp, No fuses have blown, so what is the issue with this? can anyone shed any light on this problem please


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi Basa,
Have you a thermostatic sensor fitted somewhere? I ask this as we had a heater problem [in fact opposite of your problem,with ours it would'nt shut off!] and it turned out to be a faulty sensor.I'me sure someone technical will be on with a better solution but just a thought.
Good luck --- Dave


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I have the thermostatic sensor it seems is not the problem something to do with the fuse panel I was wondering if anyone else has had the same problem


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Basa,

I can't help directly with your problem, but if you don't get an answer soon it may be worth a quick visit to http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/ and ask the question of one of the Swift team,

Ken.


----------

